# Stream Tivo To PC running an Android VM Like VirtualBox



## KennethW

I am sure this has already been discussed here but I could not find it. I have a home office and would like to be able to stream tivo to my office pc.

Would it be possible to stream tivo to a pc running a VM of Android running the Tivo App. I am not an Android expert or Android developer but am a windows programmer. It seems possible to me. 

Has anyone tried this and what was their experience ? 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## KennethW

KennethW said:


> I am sure this has already been discussed here but I could not find it. I have a home office and would like to be able to stream tivo to my office pc.
> 
> Would it be possible to stream tivo to a pc running a VM of Android running the Tivo App. I am not an Android expert or Android developer but am a windows programmer. It seems possible to me.
> 
> Has anyone tried this and what was their experience ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken


<crickets>....<crickets>.....

I guess since there have been no responses. You are all furiously working on building your Android VMs to stream your Tivo Roamios to your PCs.

Seriously. No thoughts or comments on this idea ?

I am not a Tivo or Android expert and am sure there is some technical reason it cannot be done.

Just curious if that was the case or if it had been tried or not.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## tomhorsley

Well, since android VMs don't look like "known" hardware devices, I'd expect the tivo app to reject running because of "unauthorized changes". Also, I suspect only one of the intel based android images could possibly run fast enough to do reasonable performance video, and I'm not sure the tivo app is willing to run on intel hardware at all. All in all, the odds of success don't seem to make it worth even making the attempt unless you are really bored and desperate for something to experiment on .


----------



## Arcady

I'm not sure why you would want to emulate a touchscreen device on a PC to stream video from a TiVo. Why not get something like a Slingbox, which is designed to do exactly what you want?


----------



## kdmorse

KennethW said:


> <crickets>....<crickets>.....


I made a half hearted attempt to do it on a few emulators when it first came out for android, all failed with various device related errors.

Someone else may have put more effort into it.



Arcady said:


> I'm not sure why you would want to emulate a touchscreen device on a PC to stream video from a TiVo. Why not get something like a Slingbox, which is designed to do exactly what you want?


Because we already have integrated streams in our Tivos, which almost (but not quite) solves the desire themselves. No real wish to add additional hardware, cables, and the baggage that comes with it if it can be avoided.


----------



## saeba

I'd suggest a different solution.... Install a Plex Server and TiVoToGo (https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle). Then you can stream tivo content to other PCs, mobile, tablets, etc.


----------



## Bytez

saeba said:


> I'd suggest a different solution.... Install a Plex Server and TiVoToGo (https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle). Then you can stream tivo content to other PCs, mobile, tablets, etc.


That Plex server has to be run in Windows all the time?


----------



## saeba

Bytez said:


> That Plex server has to be run in Windows all the time?


In order to stream content, yes.


----------



## KennethW

kdmorse said:


> I made a half hearted attempt to do it on a few emulators when it first came out for android, all failed with various device related errors.
> 
> Someone else may have put more effort into it.
> 
> Because we already have integrated streams in our Tivos, which almost (but not quite) solves the desire themselves. No real wish to add additional hardware, cables, and the baggage that comes with it if it can be avoided.


Thanks. I sort of expected this would be the case and there would be some hardware issue. Was curious though. I would be awesome if Tivo would come out with a PC client for streaming but I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## jamesteixeira

I tried two Android emulators and they would not stream. Most of the application works except streaming. It would get to the point where you picked a recording and clicked on "Stream to phone" or something similar, then it would pop up the "modified device - cannot stream" dialog. I submitted a request to TIVO that since they don't have a PC application, they should allow this but it seams they just don't want to do it. It would probably cut down on their Mini revenue stream.


----------



## lickwid

You should search the FireTV Stick thread on here. If your PC has an available HDMI input port, that might be an option. I know most PC's only have HDMI output, so might not work. Just a suggestion though.


----------



## slowbiscuit

saeba said:


> I'd suggest a different solution.... Install a Plex Server and TiVoToGo (https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle). Then you can stream tivo content to other PCs, mobile, tablets, etc.


Exactly what I do when I need to workaround the regular issues with the Tivo Android app. Problem with streaming through Plex is that you can't skip forward/back in the show unless you have the TTG Plex app download the show locally to the PC first, then play it from Plex directly instead of using the TTG app to stream from the Tivo. The TTG app on Plex has no way to seek in the stream.


----------



## SugarBowl

slowbiscuit said:


> Exactly what I do when I need to workaround the regular issues with the Tivo Android app. Problem with streaming through Plex is that you can't skip forward/back in the show unless you have the TTG Plex app download the show locally to the PC first, then play it from Plex directly instead of using the TTG app to stream from the Tivo. The TTG app on Plex has no way to seek in the stream.


DuOS android emulator works well. There is another thread about it here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525662

http://www.amiduos.com/

I have a 27" touchscreen HP Recline Envy running DuOS and can stream any tivo channel/recording just fine.


----------



## PCurry57

SugarBowl said:


> DuOS android emulator works well. There is another thread about it here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525662
> 
> http://www.amiduos.com/
> 
> I have a 27" touchscreen HP Recline Envy running DuOS and can stream any tivo channel/recording just fine.


I've been using AMI DuOS since I first read your post on my Windows 8.1 64 notebook. Mostly great, I also love because now I can run some Android apps on my Notebook; larger screen, real keyboard. Not bad at all as long as you don't mind running Jellybean 4.2.2.


----------



## bradleys

PCurry57 said:


> I've been using AMI DuOS since I first read your post on my Windows 8.1 64 notebook. Mostly great, I also love because now I can run some Android apps on my Notebook; larger screen, real keyboard. Not bad at all as long as you don't mind running Jellybean 4.2.2.


I installed it on my Surface pro, and it works great! I am looking forward to testing the new android app at the end of the month!


----------



## JBDragon

saeba said:


> I'd suggest a different solution.... Install a Plex Server and TiVoToGo (https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle). Then you can stream tivo content to other PCs, mobile, tablets, etc.


I just tried this and it does work. It's a option but it's pretty limited and not very speedy. It doesn't seem to show any dates. Plus there's no way to delete anything after watching. For example, I have 21 listings for "Bait Car" and it just shows Bait Car 21 times down, nothing else. No date when recorded, no descriptions, no nothing. But it seems to work better then the DuOS solution which doesn't stream smoothly and the resolution looks like crap on my 24" screen.

Looks like I'm still going to have to hook up my OLD Slingbox Pro to my Tivo Mini and go that route when I get a few minor things. I need a power supply for my Slingbox as I can't find it and the cables for the Tivo Mini which are on order. I just hate having to plug in yet another device to do something Tivo should already have out, a Windows App!!! One that runs on Desktops, Laptop's, the Surface!!! Besides just Android and iOS. It works good on my iPad, but I want to watch on a larger screen. To me this seems like the first APP TIVO should have done and then iOS and Android.

Maybe I just don't get it. DuOS would be the better option so far, but I just don't get why it runs so crappy on my high end PC. I haven't figured out a way to make it better.


----------



## billdz

Thanks to those above who suggested Amiduos. Just installed on my Thinkpad and the Tivo app is working great. Is there any way to get the shows to play in full screen mode?

Has anyone gotten the Chromecast app to work with Amiduos?

Thanks,
b


----------



## gbruyn

I just installed the latest version of DuOS and am getting the unauthorized Android modifications message. Should I install the Jelly Bean version? Is it working fine for everyone else?


----------



## telemark

Is there any advantage to the Android version over the new PC streaming version?


----------



## Dan203

The PC version can't stream protected shows.


----------



## PCurry57

telemark said:


> Is there any advantage to the Android version over the new PC streaming version?


In the future when the android app gets the ability to download programs the DUOOS app will be able to download while the online.tivo.com streaming won't. Also the online.tivo.com site will only stream while on the same network.


----------

